# Deadguy



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hope we hear from him soon


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

yes, so do I


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

And Bat.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hope we hear from him soon


Good to see you back on here safe and well :clap2::clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> And Bat.




ahh yes we havent heard from her yet.... hope she is at the hairdressers lol


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

jaja. Hopefully she is keeping well


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> jaja. Hopefully she is keeping well


Sonrisa, 

Please check your inbox, just sent you some info re Spanish embassy in Cairo


----------



## Charlie's Angel (Nov 28, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hope we hear from him soon


I'm glad everyone's safe, I'm worried about DG too, last time I spoke to him he was deeply concerned with how the situation was turning where he was..


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

What do you mean? Was he considering joining the protests or what?

So what has happened now? Heard the pro and cons were clashing.


----------



## Northernstar (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm not a regular poster here, but I hope that Dg is safe, and all of you who are in Egypt remain safe xx


----------



## Charlie's Angel (Nov 28, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> What do you mean? Was he considering joining the protests or what?
> 
> So what has happened now? Heard the pro and cons were clashing.


He was not in Cairo, but said thing's were bad where he was, I think he would have joined the protests, but his main concern was keeping his family safe, let's hope he managed it and himself too.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Not a regular poster over on this forum but I like to wonder over and gander at what deadguy is saying and discussing...  I will keep him in my thoughts and hope he turns up soon to say he and his family are ok.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Thank you everyone, never thought I’m THAT popular in here 

I am “okay” so far, had better days that’s for sure, I’m not in any protests cause my priority is to stay with my family and make sure they’re safe, got few injuries which are minor, but won’t complain, I’ve managed to get one of my sisters who was else where back home to stay with the rest of us, so my family’s “ok” as well, at least physically, we all are still alive so far.

But the selfish son of a b!tch gave orders to shut the cellular networks down, internet, trains, and he let the prisoners out to scare people once, now he’s using the prisoners along with the “secret” police idiots and all kinds of weapons to make protests supporting him and to clash with everyone else who isn’t supporting him, so basically he’s doing EVERYTHING he can to distract people, so it’s just a matter of time before most Copts, including my family and I, are dead in here most probably, cause I am kinda sure that he will go for the “Copts vs. Muslims” card, best way to distract people after all, everyone will buy it when it comes to Muslims vs. Christians!

I am trying to find a way to send my mother and sisters out of Egypt, lucky us, the embassies seem to be shutting down, mind you that I’ve lost most of the cash I had, so I think it’s gonna be even harder now, even if I could get them a bloody visa, I won’t even be able to buy them a fu*kin’ ticket, but for the rest of you who are citizens of other countries and still in here, said it before and none of you bothered to listen, but have to say it AGAIN, stop being so fu*king stubborn and GET THE FU*K OUT OF HERE, as soon as fu*kin’ possible!

My connection is not secured at the moment, so I won’t risk posting in here for a while till I make sure it’s safe (And please everyone do NOT risk uploading pictures or videos right now if you are still in Egypt, it is against the “law” right now and you will most probably get caught if you uploaded the “Wrong” file or contacted the “Wrong” side).

Don’t think there’s anything else to warn/help any of you that I did not do already, so I got no regrets concerning this issue, but you’ll be on your own for a while now folks, nothing personal, I just got enough sh!t to worry about right now.

Be safe everyone.

Bye bye


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> Thank you everyone, never thought I’m THAT popular in here
> 
> I am “okay” so far, had better days that’s for sure, I’m not in any protests cause my priority is to stay with my family and make sure they’re safe, got few injuries which are minor, but won’t complain, I’ve managed to get one of my sisters who was else where back home to stay with the rest of us, so my family’s “ok” as well, at least physically, we all are still alive so far.
> 
> ...




Glad your ok hun... take care our thoughts are with you and your family xxx


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> Thank you everyone, never thought I’m THAT popular in here
> 
> I am “okay” so far, had better days that’s for sure, I’m not in any protests cause my priority is to stay with my family and make sure they’re safe, got few injuries which are minor, but won’t complain, I’ve managed to get one of my sisters who was else where back home to stay with the rest of us, so my family’s “ok” as well, at least physically, we all are still alive so far.
> 
> ...


Good to see that you and your family are ok in these terrible times that Egypt is going through.....only hope that is has a good ending for you all but in the meantime you take care and keep safe and my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Northernstar (Oct 3, 2010)

Glad you and your family are safe, take care and keep safe, my thoughts are with you and your family xxx


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Take care and stay safe!


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

DG,
I am pleased to hear you and your family are safe and well. As I told you earlier before the net was cut, we left on the 24th to London. My offer stills stands.
Take care
God bless
NZCowboy


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Thank you everyone, you too take care and stay safe, and about that..........

I don’t mean to intrude or to act like anyone’s boss or anything, but I really think it would be a good idea for the ones who did not leave yet to be in groups, the new card that’s being used is the “Foreign agenda” one, they’ve caught about 3 or 4 individuals for reasons like “His passport looks fake, he had a camera with “suspicious” photos in it”, etc. I think it would really be much better for you to stay in groups, choose one of you guys’ place to gather (Preferably somewhere near the airport) and start moving tomorrow morning and sit tight till you arrange a flight, just get the Hell outta here, if you need a connecting flight let it be ANYWHERE but not in Egypt, just fly to Jordan, Dubai, Oman, Qatar or ANYWHERE, and then fly wherever you want, things look nasty and obviously anyone who isn’t Egyptian will be executing a bloody “foreign agenda”!

If you HAVE to move in areas that you’re not familiar with, try to leave any cameras or any other stuff like that (Laptop, flash memories, etc.) just to avoid the “foreign agenda” bullsh!t.

Dunno if that would annoy anyone or something like that, but have to offer it anyway, I got few friends who are stuck in Cairo right now (When I say friends I mean REAL ones, ones I’d trust on my own sisters) If you’re worried about anything I can try to arrange someone to pick you up and drop you anywhere you want, just lemme know if you need that and I’ll see what I can do.

Sorry you had to go through all this folks 

NZCobowy, I really appreciate the offer, but I'm a realistic guy, and I do understand that there isn't really anything anyone can do, so...........Well I'm sure you know what I mean, but thank you for the offer, means A LOT, really 

Just when I was typing this I saw bat logged in, so cheers for that :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:

Be safe everyone, and do let me know if you need anything arranged in Cairo, I don't make promises I can't keep, so all I'll say is that I'll at least try to see if I can help.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey DG,

Thinking of you and yours, in times like this it don't matter that we don't always agree, best of luck buddy.

AC


----------



## kelliea (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Deadguy,

My partner is in Cairo at the moment, we live together in Sharm but I come back to the UK, now I can't contact him, is there still a problem with the phones? Or should I be worried? I hope you can help me! 

I have never felt so worried in my life, like I say I hope you can help me!

Kellie

p.s sorry I have already asked this question on another thread but just need an answer to stop me worrying! Sorry again!


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

kelliea said:


> Hi Deadguy,
> 
> My partner is in Cairo at the moment, we live together in Sharm but I come back to the UK, now I can't contact him, is there still a problem with the phones? Or should I be worried? I hope you can help me!
> 
> ...


Well cellular networks are messing around, specially MobiNil's (At least where I am right now, and I'm not in Cairo, it's probably much worse in Cairo), so you don't need to worry, it's just the coverage, I'm sure your partner's just fine 

If your partner is staying in a hotel try posting its name and we can try to find the hotel's land line's number, that's the only thing can be done for now I'm afraid.

In the meanwhile, keep ringing, might get lucky and get someone answering.


----------



## madgiz (Nov 25, 2010)

Good luck Deadguy my thoughts are with you your family and your people..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have mobinile and yes it plays up..so try not to worry communication is difficult just now

maiden


----------

